# Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?



## reinhard34 (20. Nov. 2013)

moinsen

Man hört in letzter Zeit sehr viel von Praktizierten Ozonanwendungen am teich.
ich möchte in zukunft ozon verwenden, mich würde dieses Thema interessieren, da ich wirklich schone Klarwasserteiche gesehen habe.
Da wäre mir eure Meinung wichtig.

gruss
reinhard


----------



## Joerg (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo Reinhard,

:Willkommen2

Dein Profil ist etwas verwirrend. 
Es ist ein Naturteich aber nur mit Koi Besatz.
8 Koi auf 40m³ ist recht wenig aber du hast einen TF.
Die PLZ gibt es nicht in D.

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über die Auswirkung des Ozon auf deinen Teich gemacht?
Einige Lebewesen werden inclusive der Kette komplett verschwinden!

Was du mit einem vernünftigen Einsatz erreichen kannst, ist die Eliminierung von Farbstoffen im Wasser.
Das hat natürlich auch Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Biologie im Teich.


----------



## reinhard34 (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

hallo jörg

Danke dir für deine freundliche Erklärung.

Momentan google ich viel und versuche mich zu informieren.

Bin auf folgenden forum gestossen, die bauen die ozon geräte selber, ist ja unglaublich !
Habe mich da eingelesen, schon sehr interessant und Informativ was da gebaut wird

Was haltest du davon?

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## karsten. (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

ich 


halte Deinen Auftritt hier für     versuchte .... Schleich-Werbung  !?


----------



## Dr.J (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

@Karsten


----------



## wp-3d (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*



reinhard34 schrieb:


> .Momentan google ich viel und versuche mich zu informieren.





Hallo Reinhard,

wer vor dem Teichbau viel googelt und sich informiert bekommt auch einen Klarwasserteich 
und muss nicht am Ende versuchen mit dieser unnötigen Technik alle gemachten Fehler nachträglich auszubügeln. 


.


----------



## karsten. (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Mahlzeit


dem Beitrag aus dem geschätztem Nachbarforum 

ist mMn. nichts hinzuzufügen. 

außer  

wer einmal Ozon generiert ,
wird seine "Beatmungsanlage"  nicht mehr abstellen können...

es ist eben eine von den Methoden um Teich die "auf Kante" gebaut und besetzt sind
hinzubekommen .

mfG


----------



## reinhard34 (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

wo seht ihr den Schleichwerbung, in beiden Foren wird die Ozon Anwendung erklärt, was unterscheidet denn die Foren ? 


http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4265

http://koiblog.iphpbb3.com/forum/91221067nx6648/ozon-separee-f42/-ozon-basis-wissen--t751.html


Sorry, wollte nur mich nur über das ie weiterinformieren, und euch bei meinen gefunden Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.
Bin neu hier im Forum, bitte um eine info wo die Forums-Zensur (Löschung des obigen Links) greifen soll, dann bemühe ich mich den Rechnung zu tragen und diese Verlinkung zu vermeinden. 

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Joerg (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo Reinhard,

die Anwendung von Ozon ist gefährlich und man sollte dies besser Fachleuten überlassen. 
Ich kenne Fachleute, die persönlich Schaden genommen haben, von den Fischen erst mal abgesehen.
Es gab schon diverse Diskussionen hier zu diesem Thema. Für die meisten sind weitere weniger von Interesse.

Bevor du solch ein gefährliches Thema eröffnest, hätten wir es gut gefunden du stellst dich und deinen Teich mal etwas vor. 

Wer sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen will, findet sicher Informationen darüber.
Eine nochmalige Diskussion darüber, ist wegen schlechter Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit, eher unangebracht. Das hat nichts mit dir persönlich zu tun. 

Es gibt sehr viele Optionen seinen Teich klar zu machen. 

Wir freuen uns schon alle auf die Vorstellung von deinem tollen Teich.


----------



## Christine (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo Reinhard (oder wie auch immer),

wenn Du so interessante Informationen zum Thema in den anderen Foren gefunden hast, warum fragst Du denn nicht direkt die Verfasser?
Hier neu aufzuschlagen, keine Ahnung vorzugeben, um dann nur Links zu posten, stinkt schon sehr verdächtig und kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## reinhard34 (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Christine



> wenn Du so interessante Informationen zum Thema in den anderen Foren gefunden hast, warum fragst Du denn nicht direkt die Verfasser?


Ich lese nur in diesen Forum mit, grundlegend schon irgendwie interessant was da gebaut wird, wobei ich aber nicht wirklich alles mitkomme bezüglich der angewandten Technik, eine Anfrage anden "Verfasser" zu stellen, traue ich mir nicht zu, da kann ich nicht mithalten, also lasse ich es lieber.



> Hier neu aufzuschlagen, keine Ahnung vorzugeben, um dann nur Links zu posten, stinkt schon sehr verdächtig und kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


Sorry Christine, warum bin ich Verdächtig, keine ahnung würde stimmen, wenn ich mich als user neu bei euch anmelde ? 
Ich habe mir gedacht hier bin ich richtig, da kann ich mal als Newbi in Ozon fragen bedenkenlos nachfragen, vor allem bei so viel Schriftverkehr der hier im Forum stattfindet, da wundert mich deine Aussage irgendwie, aber ihr werdet eure Gründe haben.

@jörg



> hätten wir es gut gefunden du stellst dich und deinen Teich mal etwas vor.


Das werde mache ich gerne machen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo Reinhard,

nimm es nicht persönlich von den Mods, in letzter Zeit sind einfach sehr viele Werbespammer im Forum aufgetaucht. Und das bedeutet für die Mods unnötig viel Arbeit.
Da es sich ja bei dir um einen echten interessierten zu handeln scheint sollte es keine Probleme geben und der Link ist ja nicht unter rein kommerziell zu verstehen. 
Was deine Frage Ozon angeht, da wirst du hier weniger Informationen bekommen, da die meisten hier auf biologische Reinigung und nicht sterile Teiche setzen.  Das Problem beim Ozon ist, wie schon oben von einigen anderen geschrieben, das du halt viel Leben tötest. 
In einem Naturteich siedeln sich so vielfältige Arten an, welche unbedingt erhalten werden sollten. 
Weiterhin, was ich für das größte gegen Argument halte, ist die Anfälligkeit der Fische gegen neue Infektionen.  Ein Körper der kaum abwehr technisch gefordert wird und dann plötzlich mit etwas neuem konfrontiert wird, versagt meistens am geschwächten Imunsystem. 

LG Rene


----------



## jolantha (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo, 
bin hier mal reingerutscht, und habe mich ebenfalls mal versucht schlau zu lesen .
Überall, wo ich was gefunden habe, stand nur positives über Ozon im Teich. 
In der richtigen Anwendung soll es Bakterien vernichten, Wasser klären, den Ph-Wert senken --
und, und .... 
Bin ich immer in den falschen Foren , oder wo sind die Nachteile . 
Bitte nicht gleich hauen  , bin da wirklich ganz unwissend.


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Moin Jolanta,

wie es halt mit allen Zusätzen im Teich ist. Warum was rein schütten wenn es auch ohne geht und dann auch noch ohne Nebenwirkung?

LG René


----------



## jolantha (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Troll,
 ich hab aber viiieeel Schwebstoffe und Mülm, durch den Wald , außerdem eisenhaltiges Wasser, also immer braun. 
Eigentlich stört es mich nicht , aber manchmal hätte ich gerne einfach nur klares Wasser .


----------



## Christine (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir gar nichts zum Thema haben:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35592

Aber bitte: Wenn man unsicher ist, ist es definitiv die beste Wahl, von Ozon die Finger zu lassen. Zumindest wenn man seine Fischchen noch ein wenig behalten möchte.


----------



## jolantha (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Christine, Danke,
den von Dir genannten Beitrag habe ich letztes Jahr schon mal durchgelesen, aber wahrscheinlich muß ich da mal langsamer und mit mehr Geduld rangehen, ist ja doch sehr umfangreich


----------



## Joerg (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Jo,
die Schwebstoffe gehen durch Ozon nicht weg, der Mulm auch nicht!
Eisenhaltiges Wasser ist nicht braum, es kann helfen Phosphat auszufällen, damit es den Schwebealgen nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.
Ich habe extra Eisenspäne, damit das Wasser damit angereichert wird.
Das klare Wasser bekommst du mit einem vernünftigen Pflanzenbesatz und einem ordentlichen Filter.
Im Frühjahr kann der Einsatz von UVC helfen den Teich schneller klar zu bekommen. (Muss aber nicht!)

Wenn dann noch nicht filterbare Farbstoffe im Wasser sind, sollte man erst mal das Futter prüfen.
Das ist in der Regel der Hauptgrund dafür.

Will man einen sterilen Teichn haben, der wie ein Bergsee aussieht, kann man mit Ozon nachhelfen.

Ich habe noch einen kleinen Ozon Erzeuger rumliegen.
Wer das Risiko auf sich nehmen will kann den gerne für wenig  € haben.
Meinem Teich habe ich bisher den Einsatz erspart, obwohl ich mich mit dem Thema intensiv auseinandergesetzt habe.


----------



## jolantha (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Joerg, 
jetzt trau ich mich dann lieber doch nicht .


----------



## Estion80 (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

hallo reinhard ich benutze schon über ein jahr ozon und sehe keine probleme mit der ozonbehandlung auser dass ich meine tiefensicht auf 2,80 meter verbessert habe und wenn du es nicht übertreibst in der menge dann kann mit einer langen reaktionsstrecke auch nichts pasieren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hi,

ein sehr klarer Teich hat aber natürlich auch Nachteile. 
Vor allem das mögliche Beutegreifer wie z.B. __ Graureiher, Füchse, Katzen die Fische im Klarwasser natürlich auch besonders gut und leicht sehen können  und so auch besseren Erfolg beim fischeangeln haben können

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hi

Man sollte sich darüber klar sein, dass auch UV Klärung "Chemie" im Teich ist. UV macht aus Wasser Wasserstoff(su)peroxid (was z.B. auch zum Haarebleichen verwendet wird). Es ist ein Biozid, d.h. es tötet *alle* Mikroorganismen, unerwünschte Algen wie auch notwendige Bakterien. Es hat die gleiche Wirkung wie Ozon, vor dem ja bei bestimmten Wetterlagen gewarnt wird. Diesem Einfluss setzen wir die Fische aus. Da Mikroorganismen getötet werden, entstehen Leichen, sie werden zersetzt, wobei Sauerstoff benötigt wird. Der Nährstoffüberfluss, der zu vermehrtem Algenwachstum geführt hat, wird dabei überhaupt nicht verringert. Der Teich bleibt meist ein "Dauerpatient", bis in der kalten Jahreszeit das Algenwachstum ohnehin aufhört. Viel sinnvoller wäre es, den Teich durch starke Bepflanzung, geringeren Besatz, sowie permanente Regenwasserzufuhr nährstoffarm zu machen und zu halten und den Nährstoffeintrag durch Anflug bzw. Futter zu begrenzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Limnos, der Unterschied liegt wohl darin was man von seinem Teich erwartet. 

Ein schicke Koi-Becken, wo die wichtigste Aufgabe ist, schöne große Koi gesund zu hältern.
Ein Schwimmteich, welcher nunmal nicht wie ein Poul gekachelt werden soll.
Ein Naturteich mit oder ohne Fische.
Ein Pflanzenbecken in welches auch Fische dürfen.
Ein Sumpfloch für Insekten und Lurche ....

Das ist immer so ein bischen Geschmacksache.

Somit ist bei dem einen Ozon und UV passend, der andere sollte sich sowas sparen. Persönlich bin ich eher für viele Pflanzen und ggf einen Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*



Estion80 schrieb:


> hallo reinhard ich benutze schon über ein jahr ozon und sehe keine probleme mit der ozonbehandlung auser dass ich meine tiefensicht auf 2,80 meter verbessert habe und wenn du es nicht übertreibst in der menge dann kann mit einer langen reaktionsstrecke auch nichts pasieren



Hallo Estion,

2,80 m Wow nicht schlecht, habe aber auch schon Teiche mit 3,5 m tiefen und Bodensicht gesehen. Und da schwammen dann auch noch  2. und 3. Plazierte von der Interkoi rum.
Das ganze ohne Ozon, nur ab und an bei Bedarf die UV.
Asu US3 und Beadfilter, dazu ein ordentlicher Pflanzfilter.

LG René


----------



## reinhard34 (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Estion,
> 
> 2,80 m Wow nicht schlecht, habe aber auch schon Teiche mit 3,5 m tiefen und Bodensicht gesehen. Und da schwammen dann auch noch  2. und 3. Plazierte von der Interkoi rum.



René

Ich glaube das Foto kenne ich auch habe, ich habe es wieder gefunden. 
war es das ?

Ein ordentlicher Pflanzenfilter ist schon sehr erstrebenswert, wenn man klares Wasser erreichen will wie auf den Foto, aber leider habe ich nicht den Platz, das ist mein Problem.


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Tja groß war der Pflanzfilter nicht, evtl. 2qm. Genauso die Teichfläche war mit ca 15qm relativ klein. Darum wurde ja der Teich so tief gebaut um Volumen zu Gewinnen.  Und das Grundstück gab leider auch nicht mehr her.
Mit Ordentlichem Pflanzfilter meinte ich mehr die Bauart und die Bepflanzung, in diesem Fall mit __ Schilf. 

LG Rene


----------



## Estion80 (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo Rene`
Habe Ozon auch nur im Frühjahr wegen Laichverletzungen ( Pilze) den ganzen Tag 24 st. an im Sommer sind es nur 10 st. im Winter ist es ganz aus .
Habe keine Ausstellungsfische habe aus 10 Koi meinen besatz selbst gezüchtet
und kann jetzt nichts mehr erweitern habe das Pflanzenbecken  wo es alle tiere giebt Wasserflöhe __ Molche usw.  Mann muss mit Ozon ja nicht alles steril machen ! Es ist nur zur Unterstützung gegen Krankheitskeime und ich habe seit dem Einsatz von Ozon noch keine Krankheiten gehabt 
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Estion80 (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hallo Reinhard stele doch mal bilder ein dass mann sich ein 
bild machen kann mfg Uwe


----------



## Limnos (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*

Hi  

@ Somit ist bei dem einen Ozon und UV passend, der andere sollte sich sowas sparen. Persönlich bin ich eher für viele Pflanzen und ggf einen Pflanzenfilter.

Nur, dass ein solcher Koiteich eher eine Intensivpflegestation auf Dauer und kein naturnahes Biotop mehr ist. Statt aus Koi eine gesunde, robuste Rasse zu machen, machen wir sie nur noch empfindlicher, noch abhängiger von Technik. Aber ich verstehe, dass man einen Fisch für den man u.U. sehr viel bezahlt hat, nicht verlieren will. Ich greife niemanden an, der das so sieht, aber mein Ding wäre es nicht. So schön sie auch sind!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## wp-3d (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Vorteile Bringt Ozon im Teich ?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @ Somit ist bei dem einen Ozon und UV passend, der andere sollte sich sowas sparen. Persönlich bin ich eher für viele Pflanzen und ggf einen Pflanzenfilter.



Hallo,

ich spare mir es auch, ein gut geplanter Teich ist auch mit sehr wenigen Hilfsmitteln ganzjährig klar.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lnf6cNtBg0s[/yt]


.


----------

